# Premiere spielt Clip nicht ab



## the CREATOR (8. August 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab' schon im Forum gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden, was meinem Problem entsprach! Schätzungsweise ist das auch keine große Sache, aber es behindert die Arbeit an Videodateien enorm!

Ich habe einen recht kurzen Clip (~3 Min.) über IEEE1394 von meiner MiniDV-Cam gecaptured. Der Kompressor ist (lt. "Eigenschaften" in Premiere) "dvsd". Dieser ist bei einem PAL-Projekt voreingestellt gewesen.

Wenn ich diesen Clip jetzt in die Videospur ziehe und abspielen will, springt der Clip nur ca. ein Frame weiter und stoppt Premiere. Der Clip wird also nicht abgespielt!

Stellt sich die Frage, warum?! Liegt das am Codec/Kompressor, mit dem gecaputered wurde oder an denen, die ich zur Wiedergabe installiert habe?!

Dabei gleich die andere Frage: Welche Codecs sollte man nutzen und welche nicht?!

Beste Grüße,
Creator


----------



## goela (9. August 2005)

Soetwas habe bzw. hatte ich nur, wenn ich keine DV-AVI hatte oder einen anderen DV-AVI Typ (gibt Typ1 und Typ2).

Hast Du mit Premiere gecaptured?


----------



## octo124 (9. August 2005)

Schau dir das mal an:
http://www.digitalvideoschnitt.de/forum2.php/id_anzeige/vids:dvsd
Dann lese z.B. mit EverestHome deine installierten Codecs aus und verfahre nach Gutdünken, Codec installieren oder das ganze gleich mit Prem. capturen.


----------



## the CREATOR (9. August 2005)

Jo, vielen Dank für die Hints! Ich hab' mir mal den Codec installiert und nun scheint es auch zu klappen!

Ja, ich hatte den Clip mit Premiere gecaptured - daher wunderte es mich auch, dass Premiere die "eigenen" Clips nicht abspielt!

Einen Treiber für meine IEEE1394-Schnittstelle hatte ich nicht separat - war auf der Mainboard-CD wohl mit drauf! Ob es daran lag, kann ich aber nicht sagen!


----------



## the CREATOR (9. August 2005)

Well, ... hm, ich schätze, wir haben uns zu früh gefreut! Ich habe jetzt etwas andere gecaptured und das gleiche Problem trat auf!

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben, wie Ihr in Premiere caputerd? Welchen Codec Ihr wählt und vielleicht noch ein paar "Profi-Settings" bzw. Empfehlungen? Das wäre sehr hilfreich - ich tappe in Sachen "Codecs" usw. nämlich noch im Dunkeln und offenbar gibt es da so viele verschiedene, ...

Kann Premiere mit HUFYUV umgehen? Den hätte ich noch im Angebot! 

Cheers, 
Creator


----------



## goela (10. August 2005)

Ich capture immer mit Scenealyzer Live! Habe Adobe Premiere 6.0.


----------

